# SMS-Spam von Nummer 686 (Schweiz)



## kalifa (14 Mai 2010)

Hallo
Ich habe einige ähnliche Beiträge gefunden im Forum, aber noch nichts zu dieser Belästigung der Kurznummer 686. Die Nummer gehört Dimoco, keine Unbekannte.

Das erste SMS lautet: "Einfach auf diese SMS antworten und du wirst sofort mit deinem Partner zusammengebracht! Garantiert kein Abo! Ab18J/2.8/sms/abm.stop/Kundenservice: 0848848081.

Es folgten weitere SMS mit Texten wie "Hallo?? Wir haben mal nummern getauscht, weisst du noch? ich find dich immer noch ziemlich süss etc etc." oder "hast du kurz zeit, ich möchte dir gerne etwas wichtiges erzählen... oder willst du mich nicht mehr kennen lernen"

Da ich mit Sicherheit weiss, dass ich meine Nummer nie irgendwo  angegeben habe, muss es mich zufällig getroffen haben. 

Meine Frage nun an die Experten: Mein erster Reflex wäre, mich mit stop abzumelden. Aber damit bestätige ich doch nur, dass die Nummer existiert und riskiere erst recht weitere Belästigungen. Ist es besser einfach nichts zu tun oder nützt "stop" in der Regel etwas?


----------



## Unregistriert (21 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS-Spam von Nummer 686 (Schweiz)*

Hallo, 
ich habe auch das gleiche problem, zuerst dachte ich das mich jdm. bei einer internetseite meine handynummer angegeben hat, aber das denke ich jetzt nicht mehr. würde mich auch über eine antwort freuen, wie ich das Problem lösen könnte. 

ist auch die nummer 686 und bin auch aus der schweiz.

mfg bartmatrix


----------



## Unregistriert (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS-Spam von Nummer 686 (Schweiz)*

Hi,

Ich bekomme auch diese dämlichen Nachrichten, schon das Dritte heute. Es nervt.
WIe stellt man das ab


----------



## Captain Picard (30 Mai 2010)

*AW: SMS-Spam von Nummer 686 (Schweiz)*

*>>* Sunrise Partner Site



> Die Kontaktliste ist ein Verzeichnis aller bei sunrise unter Vertrag stehenden «Fun&Info Dienst»-Partner. Sie finden hier jeden einzelnen Partner und können ihn direkt per Telefon oder E-Mail kontaktieren.
> ...
> ...*Servicenummer * 	Adresse
> *686 *	DIMOCO Direct Mobile Communications GmbH
> ...



Frag mal bei denen  nach


----------



## feat.lemon (7 Februar 2013)

kalifa schrieb:


> Hallo
> Ich habe einige ähnliche Beiträge gefunden im Forum, aber noch nichts zu dieser Belästigung der Kurznummer 686. Die Nummer gehört Dimoco, keine Unbekannte.
> 
> Das erste SMS lautet: "Einfach auf diese SMS antworten und du wirst sofort mit deinem Partner zusammengebracht! Garantiert kein Abo! Ab18J/2.8/sms/abm.stop/Kundenservice: 0848848081.
> ...




ich habe auch 3 solche sms bekommen und habe stop zurück geschriben, bei mir hat es aufgehört.!


----------



## xxxx (8 April 2013)

Ich habe folgende SMS-Antwort geschickt "Stop es nervt..." und die Antwort erhalten "Sie sind abgemeldet.


----------



## marham (7 Mai 2013)

Das Schlimme ist die Abzockerei unter 686 Dimoco:
Jede Belästigung kostet 5,- CHF.
Ich habe schon 2x geschrieben und die Abzockerei geht weiter!
Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Goblin (7 Mai 2013)

> Was kann ich tun?


 
Lesen ! Steht alles schon hier


----------



## Hippo (7 Mai 2013)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/search/3900120/?q=dimoco&o=date&c[title_only]=1


----------



## Advicewise (8 Juni 2014)

Für die Schweizer Kollegen hier zwei Links die helfen können :

https://www.ktipp.ch/artikel/d/sms-gauner-wollen-geld-fuer-facebook/

http://www.bakom.admin.ch/dienstleistungen/info/00542/00544/01056/index.html?lang=de


----------



## Thomas 38 (20 Februar 2015)

Hallo
Ich habe Sunrise ,habe mich in meinem Konto eingeloggt und habe die Premium funktion gesperrt . 
2te Möglichkeit sofern nicht auf  SMS reagiert die gewünschte Nummer zu Spam Nachrichten verschieben. Falls geantwortet , durch zum Bsp.  START steht auch welches Wort zum beenden. Ich habe auch von 686 Nachricht erhalten. Habe STOP Eingegeben die Nummer zu Spam verschoben. Bekamm keine Kosten mehr .Mann kann zusätzlich die Premium Funktion sperren lg Thomas


----------



## Thomas 38 (20 Februar 2015)

Lese was ich geschrieben habe.


marham schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist die Abzockerei unter 686 Dimoco:
> Jede Belästigung kostet 5,- CHF.
> Ich habe schon 2x geschrieben und die Abzockerei geht weiter!
> Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Thomas 38 (20 Februar 2015)

Ruf sofort dein Anbieter an und lass diese Funktionen, Premium SMS/Service sperren . Welcher Anbieter hast du?  Thomas Basel


----------



## BenTigger (20 Februar 2015)

Aehm Thomas,

ist dir klar, das du einem User schreibst, der nur Gast war und dazu vor fast 2 Jahren die Frage stellte? (7 Mai 2013)

Es ist höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass er das noch liest und deine Fragen beantwortet.

Es reicht, wenn du zu aktuellen Fragen deine Tips gibst aber nicht zu bereits erledigten Anfragen die so alt sind. 
Das Thema dient hier dann nur als Nachschlagearchiv.

Das Datum des Beitrages steht übrigens ganz unten an jedem Beitrag.


----------



## Thomas 38 (20 Februar 2015)

Hallo! 
Habe es erst nachdem ich geschrieben habe, das Datum gesehen .
Sollte nächstes Mal zu erst aufs Datum schauen . Danke dir trotzdem lg Thomas


----------



## BenTigger (20 Februar 2015)

Und noch eine Bitte....

Wenn du direkt auf einen Beitrag antwortest, wie eben auf meinem, brauchst du nicht erst einen Fullquote (Zitat) abspeichern und dann eine neue Nachricht mit deinem Text dadrunter setzen.
Zitate benötigt man nur, wenn man sich auf spezielle Aussagen in einem längeren Text beziehen möchte, oder der Beitrag weit vor deiner Antwort steht.
Aber dann kann man auch in dem selben Beitrag unter dem Zitat antworten.
Zitate ohne eigenen Text werden gelöscht, weil sie nur störend sind.

Danke für dein Verständniss...


----------



## Thomas 38 (20 Februar 2015)

Danke für deine Info, ich hoffe ich mach es jetzt richtig Lg Thomas


----------

